# Whey Protein Anyone?



## Yeti (May 25, 2007)

Anyone take whey protein as a supplement to help with workouts? 

Yes?...what's your brand? 
No?...why not?...haven't thought of it or do you know some horrible side effect that no one else knows?

I've been taking it after workouts for a while (my doctor okay'd it) and honestly I think it helps. Even on the most greuling workout days, I am not tired or sore the next day so I definitely feel a difference there. 

Just curious really.


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2007)

Yes...no particular brand!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 25, 2007)

Ive been taking "Isopure" drinks for post-workout. 40g protien..0 carbs. Fruit flavored Whey isolate. about $3 a bottle.


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2007)

Yes, IDS all the way(no pun intended).   I have used many different ones and it is by far the best I have ever used.


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Ive been taking "Isopure" drinks for post-workout. 40g protien..0 carbs. Fruit flavored Whey isolate. about $3 a bottle.



I do Isopure as well except I usually drink half a bottle.


----------



## Yeti (May 27, 2007)

I've been taking Designer Whey since I started.
What is is about IDS and/or Isopure that works for you? I've been looking to try something different (purely to see if there is a difference) so I'd welcome your input.


----------



## searcher (May 27, 2007)

IDS is what is called' "pre-digested."   Thisprocess allows formore absorption of the protien and the body makes better use of it ie, you don't poo out as much.   It was recommended to me by a nutritionist.   I have used Isopure in the past and I just did not like the taste of it, to thin when mixed.

My Wife is studying to be a nutritionist and she has used Designer Whey and she liked it, except for the somewhat higher sugar content(not carbs, but sugar).

It all come down to what tastes good for you and what meets your nutritional needs.


----------



## Yeti (May 27, 2007)

searcher said:


> IDS is what is called' "pre-digested."   Thisprocess allows formore absorption of the protien and the body makes better use of it ie, you don't poo out as much.   It was recommended to me by a nutritionist.   I have used Isopure in the past and I just did not like the taste of it, to thin when mixed.
> 
> My Wife is studying to be a nutritionist and she has used Designer Whey and she liked it, except for the somewhat higher sugar content(not carbs, but sugar).
> 
> It all come down to what tastes good for you and what meets your nutritional needs.



Thanks. Designer Whey is a bit sweet now that you mention it. They use Sucralose to sweeten although I read somewhere they switched to stevia to keep an "all natural" feel to their products.


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

I just buy the GNC store brand it does a body good, wait that is milk


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 27, 2007)

Try the Isopure fruit flavored bottled drinks. I dont use the powdered version. The bottled stuff tastes like a Gatorade/Sports drink. Wee bit o' aftertaste but nothing bad. I take it post workout. 

http://www.a1nutrition.com/buy-natures_best-zero_carb_isopure_drink/large_image/


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 27, 2007)

I do not take protein shakes you really do not need it. Just go to any search engine and type in effects of to much protein on the Kidneys and Liver. If you feel you still need or want to take protein shakes by all means go ahead after all just my opnion.


----------



## Solidman82 (May 28, 2007)

I take EAS brand's 100% whey protien as advised by the store owner. But recently there's a girl who comes into the store I work at who works at a health food store and she has started bringing me samples of different types of whey and omega 3-6-9. I'll let you know if I find any of it to make a difference but the EAS is working just great right now.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 28, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I do not take protein shakes you really do not need it. Just go to any search engine and type in effects of to much protein on the Kidneys and Liver. If you feel you still need or want to take protein shakes by all means go ahead after all just my opnion.


 
http://bodybuilding.about.com/od/bodybuildingfaq/f/kidneydamage.htm


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 28, 2007)

Would you like one the supports what I said? We can play tit for tat on it since there are so many different studies going either way. Lets not forget the supplement market is a mutli-billion dollar industry which I am sure influences some studies. Also any Vitamin shoppe or GNC will not tell you the effects or neagtive sides of the products they sell(they sign papers stating that before they are hired) Also every month those same shops are taking products off their shelves due to safety recalls. But let us get back to the effects of large amount of protein and its effect on the body.
Common sense tells us to much of (mostly) anything is not healthy.
www.nealhendrickson.com/mcdougall/040100pu*protein*overload.htm
The thing I enjoy about this article is it talks about what happens when protein breaks down.
The orginal post asked if I did not take protein shakes why not which I gave my reply and encouraged them to research the topic to come up with their own conclusion. My reasoning
comes from a Doctor who also has a Doctor's in Biology taking protein chemical make up and actually breaking it down chemically into its end result and the possible effects it has on the body. 

But again it is MY OPNION and really does not needed to be defended so I will leave it at that for everyone else to come up with their own opinon.
I feel my contibution to this thread has made its point which was to look into other possibilities and risk factors that can occur. Sp in conclusion if you feel you want to take protein shakes or other supplements by all means it is your choice however if asked why I do not I will glady tell you.


----------



## phlaw (May 28, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Ive been taking "Isopure" drinks for post-workout. 40g protien..0 carbs. Fruit flavored Whey isolate. about $3 a bottle.


 

I also take Isopure and love ot.  I take the 50g one.  I get mine from netrition.com, really good prices.


----------



## Yeti (May 28, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Would you like one the supports what I said? We can play tit for tat on it since there are so many different studies going either way. Lets not forget the supplement market is a mutli-billion dollar industry which I am sure influences some studies. Also any Vitamin shoppe or GNC will not tell you the effects or neagtive sides of the products they sell(they sign papers stating that before they are hired) Also every month those same shops are taking products off their shelves due to safety recalls. But let us get back to the effects of large amount of protein and its effect on the body.
> Common sense tells us to much of (mostly) anything is not healthy.
> www.nealhendrickson.com/mcdougall/040100pu*protein*overload.htm
> The thing I enjoy about this article is it talks about what happens when protein breaks down.
> ...


 
I read this article and it definitely lays out some good information worthy of further thought. But why does the author have to jump up on his high horse and imply that all those who don't subscribe to this point of view are ignorant? The tone of the last paragraph is very condescending and is enough for me to completely discount all that came before as an "agenda". It just makes me think the article was written by a Vegan or animal activist. That said, I do thank you for the input. Like I said, it provides impetus for further thought.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 28, 2007)

http://www.mens-total-fitness.com/protein-information.html

Nutritional Myths that just wont dierotein



> The negative health claims of the high protein diet on kidney function is based on information gathered from people who have preexisting kidney problems. You see one of the jobs of the kidneys is the excretion of urea (generally a non toxic compound) that is formed from ammonia (a very toxic compound) which comes from the protein in our diets. People with serious kidney problems have trouble excreting the urea placing more stress on the kidneys and so the logic goes that a high protein diet must be hard on the kidneys for healthy athletes also.
> 
> Now for the medical and scientific facts. There is not a single scientific study published in a reputable peer - reviewed journal using healthy adults with normal kidney function that has shown any kidney dysfunction what so ever from a high protein diet. Not one of the studies done with healthy athletes that I mentioned above, or other research I have read, has shown any kidney abnormalities at all. Furthermore, animals studies done using high protein diets also fail to show any kidney dysfunction in healthy animals.
> 
> Now don't forget, in the real world, where millions of athletes have been following high protein diets for decades, there has never been a case of kidney failure in a healthy athlete that was determined to have been caused solely by a high protein diet. If the high protein diet was indeed putting undo stress on our kidneys, we would have seen many cases of kidney abnormalities, but we don't nor will we. From a personal perspective as a trainer for many top athletes from various sports, I have known bodybuilders eating considerably more than the above research recommends (above 600 grams a day) who showed no kidney dysfunction or kidney problems and I personally read the damn blood tests! Bottom line? 1-1.5 grams or protein per pound of bodyweight will have absolutely no ill effects on the kidney function of a healthy athlete, period. Now of course too much of anything can be harmful and I suppose it's possible a healthy person could eat enough protein over a long enough period of time to effect kidney function, but it is very unlikely and has yet to be shown in the scientific literature in healthy athletes.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 28, 2007)

Yeti said:


> I read this article and it definitely lays out some good information worthy of further thought. But why does the author have to jump up on his high horse and imply that all those who don't subscribe to this point of view are ignorant? The tone of the last paragraph is very condescending and is enough for me to completely discount all that came before as an "agenda". It just makes me think the article was written by a Vegan or animal activist. That said, I do thank you for the input. Like I said, it provides impetus for further thought.


 

You will find a lot of Vegans on the "anti protein" bandwagon. We can probably all figure out the reason for that. 

Agreed. If you were downing 10-12 drinks daily, that could be bad. But you can kill yourself with drinking too much water too. 3-4 daily servings of whey isnt going to harm a healthy person.


----------



## searcher (May 29, 2007)

You have to use moderation with everything.   Yes, excess protien can harm you.   The key to the whole thing is balance.

If we were not meant to eat protien, God would not have made animals taste so good.


----------



## Yeti (May 30, 2007)

searcher said:


> You have to use moderation with everything. Yes, excess protien can harm you. The key to the whole thing is balance.
> 
> If we were not meant to eat protien, God would not have made animals taste so good.


 
LOL!
And he probably wouldn't have given us such pointy teeth either!


----------



## meth18au (Jun 24, 2007)

Exactly...once upon a time we were hunters and gatherers.  What happened then?  Humans would have eaten a diet consisting mostly of meats, vegetables, fruits and nuts.  (i.e. High protein)  

I myself use protein powders, mainly a whey protein mix of WPI and WPC.  Brand is usually Vital Strength or NutraLife.  They taste good, do the job, and ain't too expensive.  Usually do 2 shakes a day, on top of my 3-4 meals.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2007)

The gym I belong to (Bally) sells a nutrition shake powder that I like. It's got 45 grams of whey protein per drink and I try to drink one a day as a meal replacement. I blend it with frozen fruit and soymilk and it tastes pretty good.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 25, 2007)

I use two kinds. The GNC brand and Probolic-S/R. The Probolic is a slower digesting protein so your body uses more of it.

B


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 25, 2007)

Muscle Milk. The flavors are awesome, and their use of bovine colostrum components and medium chain triglycerides makes good sense for implementing the assistive and protective digestive functions of butyric acid to prevent gut stagnation and putrification.

D.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 25, 2007)

I stumbled across this site the other day: www.trueprotein.com

Seems really cool. You can customize your order for your specific tastes. You not only get to pick the type of protein you'd like (whey isolate, whey concentrate, casein, etc.), but you can then choose your flavor, what sweeteners you want (sucralose, ace-k, stevia, etc.) and how you want it packaged. It's a little more expensive than your "store bought" protein, but not by a whole lot. I may give it a try when I run out of what I'm using.


----------

